

Loneliness. - speeq
http://annaakana.tumblr.com/post/49109132342/loneliness

======
thoughtcriminal
I like the article and agree with it, but here's why I won't upvote it: there
is a big difference between being alone and being lonely. It's as different as
introverts and extroverts.

The title suggests something different than what the article is about.

